# Übersicht brakless bmx rahmen



## mazocher (24. September 2007)

so jungens,
mal wieder ein unnützer thread den keiner brauch!
bitte postet mal alle bmx rahmen die es ohne bremssockel gibt!
mit bild, preis geo.daten und hersteller natürlich


----------



## mazocher (24. September 2007)

failure "Grade 2 OG" 
20,5/21  2,65kg
grün, schwarz und braun
299 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey max (24. September 2007)

meine flex kennt n par


----------



## redbaron-bmx (24. September 2007)

Habe noch einen rum liegen...
Fitt Flow series mid bb 20,75 ,clear, ja.. und ohne sockel! neu! war mal aufgebaut aber nix gefahren!

mfg andy


----------



## Aceface (24. September 2007)

*Subrosa Pandora*

TopTube Length: 20", 20.5", 20.75" or 21"

Weigth: 2.18kg

Farbe: Schwarz, WeiÃ, Clear

299,00 â¬








*Sunday New Wave*

Toptube length: 20", 20.5", 21" or 21.25"

Weight: 2.4kg

Farbe: GrÃ¼n, Braun, Orange

379,00 â¬







*Sunday Vinnie*

Toptube length: 20", 20.5", 21" or 21.25"

Weight: 2.4kg

Farbe: Met. Schwarz

379,00 â¬







*United Ricky Feather Squad*

Toptube length: 20.6"

Weight: 2.36kg

Farbe: Mint

299,95 â¬







*Wethepeople Ovoid*

Toptube length: 20.25", 20.65" or 21"

Weight: 20.65" : 2.4kg

Farbe: Raw, BlattgrÃ¼n, Pur-WeiÃ

299,95 â¬


----------



## mazocher (24. September 2007)

danke monkey! die technik kenn ich auch schon! is son ding mit ner scheibe die sich dreht, damit kann amn sachen schneiden!!!
jo den fit flow kenn ich auch is doch jetzt der fit ed

ja endlich danke das sieht gut aus, bis auf den wtp der is müll!


----------



## ZoMa (24. September 2007)

Mutiny Sinister

http://www.mutinybikes.com/hp-sinister-frame.html


----------



## paule_p2 (24. September 2007)

mazocher schrieb:


> danke monkey! die technik kenn ich auch schon! is son ding mit ner scheibe die sich dreht, damit kann amn sachen schneiden!!!
> jo den fit flow kenn ich auch is doch jetzt der fit ed
> 
> ja endlich danke das sieht gut aus, bis auf den wtp der is müll!




Flow rahmen = gemacht in Taiwan, gleicher rahmen wie an den kompletträdern.

FITED = Delarose Sig. Rahmen made in USA by S&M




und zu den brakeless rahmen






+


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (25. September 2007)

was findest denn an den wtp ovoid scheise? 
der is doch geil!!


----------



## mazocher (25. September 2007)

kann ich dir sagen! nach 2 monaten intensiven gebrauches is das ding krum! deshalb suche ich auch einen neuen rahmen!


----------

